# Laminate and sliding closet doors???



## tacomahardwood. (Jul 3, 2009)

I use a little vibrating saw and cut the hole so there is a gap at the bracket , Then glue some finely cut pieces of trim over it 
If there is a gap around the whole perimater you could get away with just screwing it down on the laminate , That is not recomended , If it buckle then you will have to cut the hole around the bracket so it has a gap , probly won't buckle any way ,
tacomahardwoodfloors.com


----------



## Player (Jun 20, 2010)

So you'r recommending to cut out a section of the laminate and screwing the bracket to the subfloor?

What do you mean by "If there is a gap around the whole perimater you could get away with just screwing it down on the laminate"?


----------



## JCW355 (Sep 16, 2010)

Close the door and put a pencil mark at the edge of the door. Just attach it to the laminate, drill a hole thru the laminate and screw the bracket down. I'm assuming it is fastened with a screw.


----------



## Player (Jun 20, 2010)

It is fastened with a screw. So I assume I would need to make sure I don't screw through the laminate into the substrate, correct? And the laminate will hold it strong?


----------



## JCW355 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm guessing the substrate is wood? If so I'd screw thru the laminate into the substrate for more security. I know it's suppose to be a floating floor but I wouldn't worry about it. If the substate is concrete then just screw it to the laminate. What else can you do? Not many options here.


----------



## Player (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, the substrate is wood. And yeah, it's a floating floor (do they really shift that much?).. I had thought of doing double sided tape. I just don't want to damage the laminate.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

On a couple of occasions I have used silicone caulk---no call backs! I did buy the flopper stopper with the largest bottom plate--to give it more surface to grip--


----------

